# Choctawhatchee River and Hogtown Bayou



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Update for the week:

Although the bite has been outstanding in the lower Choctaw I decided to fish a part of the river I have never fished nor explored. Cedar Log Landing is about 6 miles south of Ponce De Leon. This is the next landing upriver from Morrison Springs. 
On Wednesday I didn't leave the house until 0600. The landing at* Cedar Log *has been updated in the same manner as Dead River and Ebro. Paved parking lot for about a dozen rigs and a new ramp although the ramp is a bit awkward to navigate. Looks like it may be underused as there was only one other rig there besides me.
Decided to fish upriver in case I had any motor trouble. Twice recently I had water in gas. Being a first trip I was in no rush and just poked around here and there. Went all the way up to the I-10 bridge which is about 10 miles. The catch was poor until about 1100 I found a decent spot. Sat there three hours and ended up with 14 keeper bream and 8 small channel cat..

On Friday launched my buddies boat at Hogtown Bayou at 0545. *Cessna Park Ramp *is on co hwy 393 in Santa Rosa Beach. We went straight out the bayou and around to the point on the bay and started fishing along the shore. On the way we saw dozens of mullet and other bait schools. Acres and acres of bait so we figured this would be the day. To make a long story short we tried every lure in the box and the take was one lady fish. 
The actual top water feeding fish activity was very little, but there was some. They just would not take artificials.

Well, this morning I went back to *Cedar Log *by myself again and poked around a little downstream. Boxed a couple of bream and lost a huge shellcracker of about 1.5 lbs. Tried to horse him a little too much with the Bream Buster and a #8 cricket hook. Bad move on my part but I did get him up to the boat for a look-see.

Decided to go back to my honey hole found on Wednesday and ended up with 32 bream and 1 channel in the box. While there I heard a big splash across the river and saw a doe swimming across the river is very swift water. I was in a slough off the river. Then dogs barking....apparently chasing the deer. They milled around a minute or so then dove into the water off a bank about 4 ft high. Current too swift and they turned back and were unable to climb back up the bank. About the time I started to untie the boat and head over to retrieve them they finally found a small spot where they could get some traction and climb up the bank. Thought one dog was going to drown for sure, but they made it safely out of the river. 

I rarely fish on Saturday due to the week-enders. But boat traffic was light in this part of the river. Saw only 3 other boats. Only 4 other rigs in the parking lost when I got there about 0600. A couple had a nice tent camp set up as well.

The water level dropping a bit and it was a slight bit clearer today over the color on Wednesday. It still has a good way to go to clear up. 

All in all....a good week. Good weather, not so darn hot, and no storms to contend with.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Another great report. Man, you're wearing the bream out this year. We fried up a mess last night that we caught in the spring. That left a hole in the freezer that needs to be filled.
Tough break on the stud shellcracker, but you have his address and phone number now.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Enjoyed the report fishwalton. I love the cedar log ramp. If I ever fish the carryville area that's where I launch. It's a good hike from there up to I10 and pretty stretch of untouched waters. I like that the ramp is angled. Makes loading in swift currents a breeze.

Cool deer story. Half a mile south of cedar log the river splits just before douglas ferry. My buddy and I were on the island trying to bucket a few bream for bait and we heard a huge splash. Turned around and a doe jumped into the river and was swimming towards the sandbar we were on on the island. As soon as it touched land it was gone. Beautiful sight to see.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Tyler, good to hear from you down there in Gainesville. The back side of that island you mentioned is where I lost the whopper shellcracker, but as Bodupp said I got his address for next time. I got a couple of small bream about 20 feet from the shell cracker so that might be a good spot to remember. 
Yep, no trouble launching even with the current, but the road design at the top of the ramp takes some getting used to. 
I noticed several spots with log/blow-down jams that should support some good catfishing. Buddy from Crestview and I are going out with Cathunter next Saturday night so maybe we can learn how its done.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

The bite on Smokehouse has been great as has been the case all up and down the river it has made a complete turn around from the drought just hope we keep getting rain to keep the water up and going my cousin did great with the flatheads at commanders this weekend


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Hi Tyler, good to hear from you down there in Gainesville. The back side of that island you mentioned is where I lost the whopper shellcracker, but as Bodupp said I got his address for next time. I got a couple of small bream about 20 feet from the shell cracker so that might be a good spot to remember.
> 
> Yep, no trouble launching even with the current, but the road design at the top of the ramp takes some getting used to.
> 
> I noticed several spots with log/blow-down jams that should support some good catfishing. Buddy from Crestview and I are going out with Cathunter next Saturday night so maybe we can learn how its done.



Y'all will have a blast out with Glenn. He's out tonight putting some people on them flatheads and saw a pic just a little bit ago of a double hookup they got. Is he taking you out of Ebro?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Kevin for the update on lower river. Haven't been down there is a couple of weeks. I checked out Berrain #1 and #2 yesterday. Had never been there before. Looking for a new place to try this week. The lower lake was real muddy like the river but the upper lake was much different, almost clear with gators near the landing. On the way home something happened with my eyesight so headed to doctor this morning. Sure hope it's not too serious but this is not something to site around and think it will get better on it's own. Have big plans with Cathunter this weekend so got my fingers crossed.


----------

